# Gaerne G. Kobra Shoes



## Ryandurepo (Nov 29, 2012)

Has anyone ran the Gaerne G. Kobra mountain bike shoes? if so, tell me about them! I ordered mine last week and they will be in tomorrow. Would like to know what you like and what you hate about them!


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a pair of Kobra shoes, and I love absolutely everything about them. I was going to buy the less expensive Vipers but they only went to 46 and I needed 47. They're very light and breathable, and the boa system makes for easy on/off. I've got long, skinny feet and they fit very well. If I had to list a con I'd say that the material used on the tread is a little hard, so they don't have quite the grip that other shoes with soft tread do when things are wet. On the plus side I'm hoping that means they won't wear down nearly as fast as I've heard other shoes do. 

I was using Eggbeaters until recently, and I definitely used the shoe shields to protect the sole. I switched back to SPD, but I left the shoe shields on just in case. CB cleats + shields are small enough to tuck in between the tread and not hear any clicking while walking on pavement, etc. Unfortunately, SPD cleats + shields are pretty thick and stick out enough to be annoying while walking. I'll get around to removing the shoe shields to see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## Ryandurepo (Nov 29, 2012)

That's what I want to hear! I currently run Crank Brothers Candle pedals and already run the sole protector on my sidi's so I planned on swapping it all over. Pretty pumped to get these shoes today, Will post pictures and do a review of how they fit and feel, as well as updates along the way. I couldn't really find anything about them on here so i figured i'll start a thread and do a review.


----------



## Ryandurepo (Nov 29, 2012)

Well I got them, initial fit was spot on to sizing, I have a little wider feet and they felt great walking around. The BOA securing system is simply awesome! Included are 2 toe spikes for each shoe as well if you want to add them for mud, snow, ice, etc. Pretty neat little feature I thought. These shoes are extremely bright and the sole feels extremely stiff compared to my sidi shoes. got some new troy lee designs air gloves to match as well.


----------



## Ryandurepo (Nov 29, 2012)

well ive had a few rides on them as well as a race, these shoes are far more comfortable than my sidi dominators ever were. first ride was a little stiff but they broke in very quickly. the sole is very stiff and offers no hotspots when using small pedals (crank bros). During my race i was getting compliments shouted from the sidelines saying they loved the colors. they really stand out, so if your trying to be low key i suggest white or black. these were limited edition (only 29 made this color) so if you want some this color you should jump on it. its funny looking through my mountainbike action magazine now how many of them actually wear the same shoe but in white or black!


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

*Replacement parts*

So one of my laces broke last week, probably from my failure to clean them often enough. The timing was unfortunate as I had a long road ride coming up last weekend. I called up the US distributor, Gizmo Gear, and they were kind enough to ship out a Boa L5 replacement kit that day. It arrived a couple of days later, just in time for the ride.

The L5 kit comes with:

1x tiny hex screwdriver
1x button
1x spool
1x length of clear lace
1x length of black lace
1x set of good, graphic instructions

You need less than half of what they give you in replacement lace to redo the longer, bottom section, which means you'll have more than enough to do a whole pair if you were in a pinch.

Since only my lace broke and the other parts were in very good condition I just reused my old button and spool. Now I'm left with all the parts I would need if something else broke. If you have these shoes I suggest just going ahead and buying yourself a kit just in case. It'll have everything you could possibly need and will probably last a while.


----------

